# how long does it take you to complete a piece of work?



## skylight (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi everyone, I am doing a project for statistics class and I decided to incorporate my hobby of watercoloring into it! The idea is to see if there is a trend in how long you have been watercoloring and how long it takes for you to complete a piece of work.

(i hope the mods allow url's) here is the link: https://forms.gle/63cvEzY4f2jhdS1UA 

At the end you can see everyone else's responses as well. Thanks for participating.


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

I filled out the survey, but don't expect my answers to be of any value to you.


The fastest I've done a painting was four days working on it a few hours a day. But some have been in progress for years, waiting for me to get back to them. Sometimes life gets in the way of painting.


----------



## Kuverte (Jul 15, 2019)

That is not good question, as it depends on your skills, size of work, mood, motif... Usually it takes me about four or five hours. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A day without a scrapbooking is a lost day. - Author Vabilo za krst


----------



## sidestory (Feb 4, 2020)

A 9x12 piece of Watercolor painting can take me a whole day. Given that I'm not doing any other thing that day.


----------

